# Sleepytime Tea for 6 month old????



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't know if this falls under nighttime parenting but maybe someone will have an answer for me, or can at least tell me which forum to check..
My breastfed (and solid fed) 6 month old still wakes up at night. When he does I still offer him my breast, which he takes , but doesn't really nurse. He just sucks for awhile then is back to sleep.
Now, I was wondering has anyone tried sleepytime tea at night with their child. It's decaffinated, and only has chamomile and mint in it. What do you think?
Akila R


----------



## arratt (Apr 24, 2004)

I have never tried it and dont know how comfortable I would feel giving it to my child because I think it is normal for children to wake at night. My dd1 woke up at night and latched on to soothe back to sleep until she was 4yo, although I know many children sleep through the night MUCH earlier. 6mo is still very young though to be expected to sleep through. Are you concerned because your dc is waking at night? Just curious why you want to try the tea?


----------



## lilliansmom (Nov 2, 2006)

The side of my sleepy time box has a warning on it that says not for infants. It sounds like your DC needs some late night comfort sucking. At 6 months my DD cute her first tooth so maybe he is teething? If you aren't against a paci and/or are desperate you may want to try it. I know a lot of mamas here are against them but it worked for us.







:







: (no flogging please) My dd gave her nuk up at 10 months and know she has her binky. There are some smart mamas on this board that may be able to give you better advice.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I remember sleepytime having more stuff than that in it. Chamomile can actually be fairly allergenic....it's related to ragweed.

Babies need breastmilk at night too...even if it's just a little nip.


----------



## love4her (Sep 30, 2006)

I actually did try it once when my dd was about the age of your ds. Out of desperation, I gave her a couple ounces of very weak chamomile tea. (I made the tea as normal and diluted it with water.) It did nothing. Prior to giving it directly to dd, I also tried drinking a lot of chamomile tea myself, thinking it would transmit it to her via bm; again, nothing.


----------

